# who uses a laptop onsite?



## koppandson (Dec 7, 2007)

do you use a laptop in your truck? if so ... what do you use for a stand? i want to get one of those mounts but dont want to spend $300 for one... what are you guys using? ideas?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I would like to put on in my gmc, but I just do not see how there is any room between the dash and seat.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

I just got Sprint Mobile Internet and right now the pc just sits on the seat but I will need some thing soon also.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*laptop*

I will be selling the poles very soon will let people know the price will be alot less then $300.00


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

koppandson,

What kind of truck do you have. I have a RAM setup out of my 04 Ford. I recently purchsed a 08 F450 and the seating is different and it wont fit. I might sell this one if your interested

for those who dont have one in there truck. GET ONE. I dont know how I lived without a pc in my truck. Now with wireless e fax etc I never have to go home!!!


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I just set it on my fold down console since I have a bench seat. It sits in the passenger seat when not in use.


----------



## koppandson (Dec 7, 2007)

I have ford 06 250's  Do you have a pic of your setup?


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Make a wooden box that will strap in with the belt, and put a velcro strap over the laptop when not in use.

What is your intended use for the laptop? Dirty videos while plowing?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I was looking at them on ebay before but when your not using them they just get in the way. Over your budget though

here-

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VEHI...004QQitemZ140085792699QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

koppandson;479745 said:


> I have ford 06 250's  Do you have a pic of your setup?


I dont have a picture , do you have a center console or a 60/40 bench combo with the console overtop the seat. The frame bolts right to the seat frame no holes to drill I love it it just wont work in my new truck


----------



## koppandson (Dec 7, 2007)

How much? 


Dirty vids? haha .... maybe if i get bored. 


Nah I used it for navigation ... MS Street & Trips. Works great for routing. Can also save the route I did ... miles, gas, etc. 

Plug into GroundsKeeper information on what I did at the house ... time .. etc.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Just be sure you back up your information on the laptop a regular basis. The jarring on the platters in the hard drive will beat the snot of them, and you WILL have a failure losing all of your data.


Jason


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

can you guys give me an idea what it might cost to run a laptop in my trucks?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

im interested too in this idea. seems like it would be a good idea.


----------



## McVey Landscaping (Nov 21, 2007)

Been thinking of adding one, could help me keep track of time on lots, add a in truck printer and print bill right on sight. I usually don't write them down.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

They make in truck printers???? How much?


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

they dont have to be a specific "in truck printer", just a small inkjet that you could put under the back seat or something. Plug it into a power inverter.... ur good to go.


----------



## koppandson (Dec 7, 2007)

Well you can buy a brand new decent laptop for 400-500... tigerdirect.com has good everyday pricing. 

check out your local bestbuy for sales. i was shopping for movies one day and walked by a new gateway laptop for 350....nice and small...light...PERFECT for the truck..so i got it. 

then you'll need a power inverter .. you can get small/cheap ones for 30-40 bucks. that'll do the job. 

you can then plug the laptop and printer into that. you can get portable printers for 250 or just buy the low end regular small office printers...they usually can sit under your cab seats. those go for 40-70 bucks depending on the sale you catch. 

microsoft street and trips is 100 which includes the gps that plugs into your usb. this program is awesome. you can plug in all of your addresses you need to hit and it'll route it per your specific requests....100's of different options. can calculate gas ... it'll update all the gas station fuel prices and you'll have instant access to that. 

it's really a sweet way to go. getting a laptop mount like we were talking about above is really the icing on the cake.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thank you....i was thinking more about internet so i could monitor the radar...any ideas about that cost?
tia,
steve


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

xtreem3d;483471 said:


> thank you....i was thinking more about internet so i could monitor the radar...any ideas about that cost?
> tia,
> steve


my Verizon air card runs me $60 a month, and gets broadband speeds in most areas. required 2 yr contract is the only downfall.

I have been thinking about putting a printer in the truck to, like someone above mentioned, that would be oh so handy sometimes.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

xtreem3d;483471 said:


> thank you....i was thinking more about internet so i could monitor the radar...any ideas about that cost?
> tia,
> steve


I am a truck driver, and I wanted internet on the road. The cell stores will tell you that you NEED a cell card, but the truth is most phones can be used as a modem with no extra contract. All you pay is the extra charge ($60 for Verizon) to have unlimited data. 
Verizon allows me to turn it on and off as needed, so it's convenient since I am not on the road all the time. I imagine most carriers are this way.
The only drawback is you can't be on the phone and the internet at the same time.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

WetChicken;479750 said:


> What is your intended use for the laptop? Dirty videos while plowing?


Or to check radar, official storm totals, weather reports, etc. Having a laptop in the truck with the Verizon air card is awesome. I love it. I did look into mounts at one point though.....It would make more sense if I had the lap top in all year round....not just 15 days out of the year....


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

I have one in my truck (jotto desk) is the holer when not in use easy to remove. install a power inverter $70.00 and you have full service I use a multi printer in back seat with copy/print/scan etc. I use to print onsite quotes


----------

